# Bosch Variable Speed Orbital



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I have this ROS; I agree with your comments; it works well and has minimal vibration. I don't use the dust canister, I have it hooked up to my Shop vac which seems to do a good job in collecting the dust.


----------



## Zeppelinator (Apr 16, 2012)

I have used all of those 5 inch random orbits. I liked the Makita but finally broke down and got a Festool Rotex with a vacuum. I do a lot of sanding as I make my own veneered panels and I needed something more aggressive that also got rid of the dust so I could see what I was doing and for my health. Had a six inch porter cable that was pretty good but made a mess.

The Festool is so much better than anything. It can do both aggressive sanding and fine, capturing all of the dust at the same time. I could never go back. It is very durable. There is a similar bosch model for half the cost but in my mind the Festool is worth it.


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

I got the ROS about a month ago. Compared to my old rigid, the ROS pulls around way too much. The rigid would stay in place without more than a finger on it while the Bosch pulls around like an ouija board. I don't know if I got a lemon but I don't really trust it when sanding surfaces narrower than about 4"


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

I had an older Bosch that might have been a lemon, but the hook and loop disk on the model had plastic pieces holding it in place that constantly self destructed.

I got a 5" Dewalt recently that so far has worked great and hooked it up to my small shop vac so dust collection is very nice.

Bosch in general I think makes very nice tools, and they probably improved over my previous ROS, but I wasn't ready to go back on the ROS.


----------



## rawdawgs50 (Feb 20, 2010)

I got this sander a couple weeks ago along with a different one to replace a few older ones. I thought it was very good as well.

I think its cartridge works great and the dust collection hooked up to vacuum is excellent as well.

I was actually good enough I wrote about it here:
http://charlesneilwoodworking.com/freeforum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=616&start=10


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

1+ on the sander, I like it too. It is the best for the finer grits. I prefer the aDewalt for coarser grits because it is more aggressive (higher amp moter).


----------

